# KaptainK's Arbekian's Planet-Raiders (Traitor Guard WIP)



## KaptainK (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello one and all, this is the start of what I hope to be a long an successful blog featuring my regretable painting and converting of my traitor guard army - I'll have to be writing down some of the fluff in my head onto an electronic format at some point in the future; so without further ado I present my first few models of what may one day be a horde of traitors!

Got this little Bretonnian chap from a Bitz site...










And turned him into this monstrosity! What is he? A Commissar, a Priest, or something else? I have no idea, what do you guys think is appropriate?










These are the first six models in Squad 1:










Two close ups of my two favourites, more to show the heads than anything else...



















And Finally the other 4 members of the squad sans-red etc










Anyway, C&C is very much appreciated, and let me know if you've got any ideas for the priest or if you've got any tips for the vile traitors in general!

Thanks, KaptainK


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The pose is more commisar, maybe making the claw be a power weapon.

Where did you get the heads? They remind me of the Dr who episode. A good start though.

Its harder to give good c&c when the pcitures are so dark, but I would recommend drilling out the barrel's on the grenade launchers if you have a pin vice. What does the icon represent on the shoulder pad? It looks like a styalised eye of terror.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far. Cool conversion on the 'commisar' and from what I can tell from the photos nice painting.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Great conversions... I really dig the theme + Rep


----------



## KaptainK (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words, the heads are from Pig Iron Productions, the gas masks you can look at here

I apologise for the darkness of the pictures before, I think this one is better?










The eye is a simplified Personal Seal of the Rogue Inquisitor who led these once-proud guardsmen from the Emperor's light, I think it looks mysterious enough to be a chaotic kind of thing, whilst being easy enough to paint!

I've got a Leman Russ and a Basilisk done, except for needing final coats and two of those four have got red on them now, I'd have taken a picture but it's not that interesting.


----------

